# Cookies for Santa tonight question



## rockey_f_squirrell (Dec 24, 2016)

Last weekend i did a trial run on cutout sugar cookies.  The result was rock hard brittle cookies.  I am wondering if experimenting with a slightly lower oven temp would make them softer .  so if the instructions call for 7-9 mins at 375 degrees. What would hapen if i did it at 360 degrees?


----------



## Addie (Dec 24, 2016)

Sugar cookies are delicate. I would do it at 350ºF. Maybe even 325ºF. What did your recipe say?


----------



## Janet H (Dec 24, 2016)

Most sugar cookie recipes I've ever made include a small line about chilling before baking and this step can;t be skipped, imo. If you cook at a lower temp, you'll lose the slightly flaky texture of a good rolled cookie.  Mix, chill, roll, try not to overwork the dough, chill again and  bake.  375 sounds right to me.

Sugar Cookies Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 24, 2016)

Janet, I find that every time I make sugar cookies and chill before rolling the dough is rock hard and crumbly. So, I don't chill until after rolling and then it is too soft and even though I chill before baking they lose their shape. 

I am a baker and can make fancy desserts but am stumped by the simple sugar cookie.


----------

